# Aaargh!! Twenty Inch now Forty Inch!!



## Twenty Inch (7 Jan 2008)

Dismay and consternation in Twenty Inch Towers yesterday as I stared at the tape measure. Had someone cut 6 inches off the end? Had I used the wrong end? No and No. My waistline is now really 40 inches, and my weight 97kg – 15st3lbs in old money.

My waist is keeping pace with my age, and I’ve put on 2kg a year since 2000, the year of my athletic highpoint, the Isle of Arran Half-Ironman Triathlon.

Since yesterday afternoon, I now own a bathroom scales, a tape measure, and a copy of the GI Diet book.

According to that book, I should lose 1lb a week by following its principles. So far so good! In six months, I should weigh 85kg. This remains to be seen, but I need to try.

Wish me luck!


----------



## domtyler (7 Jan 2008)

Do yourself a favour mate, get one of these:

http://www.greatjohn.com/grjoreto.html


----------



## Blue (7 Jan 2008)

Just try to reduce food intake a little and increase exercise output a little. You may find the lard will shift. I think it's called the calorie equation or some such thing


----------



## Crackle (7 Jan 2008)

domtyler said:


> Do yourself a favour mate, get one of these:
> 
> http://www.greatjohn.com/grjoreto.html



......because  ???


----------



## Blue (7 Jan 2008)

Crackle said:


> ......because  ???



Didn't you see the picture of the expected customer types under the "why buy" link on the site!!


----------



## Twenty Inch (7 Jan 2008)

Blue said:


> Just try to reduce food intake a little and increase exercise output a little. You may find the lard will shift. I think it's called the calorie equation or some such thing



Do you think? I think I have an addiction problem and I'm going to blame it on society.


----------



## Crackle (7 Jan 2008)

Blue said:


> Didn't you see the picture of the expected customer types under the "why buy" link on the site!!




I didn't.

I'm now wondering how Dom knew of this contraption?


----------



## Twenty Inch (7 Jan 2008)

Aaargh! It's not working! I've been on this diet ALL DAY and I'm FIVE POUNDS HEAVIER than when I started.

*feels depressed, eats donut and cheddar cheese sandwich, feels suicidal*


----------



## Crackle (7 Jan 2008)

Did you get the relaxation tape that's supposed to come with it?


----------



## domtyler (7 Jan 2008)

Tell me you're not thinking of the Great John! Forget getting fit, who wants to be slim when you can relax on your new Great John with a four pack of beers and a family sized bucket of fried chicken plus extra fries and a large strawberry milkshake!


----------



## Blue (7 Jan 2008)

How come we are talking about fat blokes on a toilet the day before the anniversary of the birth of the most famous fat guy to die on the bog?

I'll have a deep fried peanut butter sandwich with that, thanks.


----------



## Blue (7 Jan 2008)

Twenty Inch said:


> Aaargh! It's not working! I've been on this diet ALL DAY and I'm FIVE POUNDS HEAVIER than when I started.



PUT DOWN THE KNIFE AND FORK AND STAND AWAY FROM THE TABLE


----------



## Twenty Inch (8 Jan 2008)

Blue said:


> PUT DOWN THE KNIFE AND FORK AND STAND AWAY FROM THE TABLE



*shlurp, crunch*

Why? *burp*


----------



## Twenty Inch (9 Jan 2008)

http://www.greatjohn.com/grjodi.html

The one on the right looks like I feel


----------



## Twenty Inch (24 Jan 2008)

95kg and 39 inches today! Yippee!


----------



## postman (25 Jan 2008)

Ok i am also trying to lose a little off the waist.The new jersey is a little tight around the belly.Holding stomach in it is ok.Yesterday took the girls for the annual asthma check up.They also do height and weight.I did mine.16st 7 lbs,6-4".Iam overweight and nearly in the obese col.Going to try for the next 12 weeks to see if any thing comes off.


----------



## 02GF74 (25 Jan 2008)

Surely those statistics are meaningless without knowing your height? 

If you are 5 ft 2 then you're a fat b*****d but if you are 6 ft 7 you probably should be eating more pies.

as you get older, the lard is easier to pile on and once on, harder to shift.


----------



## Twenty Inch (25 Jan 2008)

Postie I'm using the GI diet FWIW.

02GF74 I'm 5'10'' so my BMI is 30, and I'm clinically obese. Bollocks of course as I have enormous legs and am generally well-muscled, and probably fitter than nearly all of the other 39 year olds in my org. Nevertheless I need to lose some weight - about 10kg would be good. Only another 8 to go!


----------



## gambatte (10 Feb 2008)

5’10½"


Couldn't put weight on, tried for years. At 18 I was 8½-9 stone. Into my 20s it 'got better'.


Now at 41year old I'm wearing 34" waist trousers, with a true measured waist of 39-40". Weight fluctuates between 13½ - 14 stone. I reckon I'd 'be happy' with 12½. Thing is this weights crept on, a couple of pounds a year, so I don't expect to lose it a couple of pounds a week. 




End of the summer I aim to be a definite sub 13.


----------



## Twenty Inch (10 Feb 2008)

Gambatte are you trying to upset me? I haven't been 13 stone since God knows when.


----------



## gambatte (11 Feb 2008)

Twenty Inch said:


> Gambatte are you trying to upset me? I haven't been 13 stone since God knows when.



Nope,

At least you can put:



Twenty Inch said:


> I have enormous legs and am generally well-muscled, and probably fitter than nearly all of the other 39 year olds in my org.


----------



## Blue (11 Feb 2008)

Twenty Inch said:


> my BMI is 30, and I'm clinically obese!






Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## ASC1951 (13 Feb 2008)

I get a bit heavier every year and am now officially fatter than a pork sausage. There's always a big effort at this time of year, but I never quite get back to where I was twelve months ago.

I've just seen some book reviewed, on the quality of food rather than nutrition. The author summed up his 250 pages as:

"Eat proper food. Not too much. Mainly plants."

All most of us need to know, I reckon. It's the 'not too much' that I struggle with.


----------



## Twenty Inch (13 Feb 2008)

Blue said:


> Sorry, couldn't resist



"When using BMI it is *important to remember* it gives a measure of your weight relative to your height and *is not a direct measure of fatness*, but rather an estimate of fatness. In some individuals the *BMI may be high, suggesting obesity, yet the person may have a body build with plenty muscle and little fat.* A good example of this would be a large, heavy and fit rugby player who has very well developed muscles."

Blue again demonstrates the narrowness of his understanding of the topic.


----------



## Blue (13 Feb 2008)

Twenty Inch said:


> "
> Blue again demonstrates the narrowness of his understanding of the topic.


----------



## Tynan (14 Feb 2008)

sorry to hear that

since June I'm down from 17st4lb to 14st12lb and still losing weight despite eating like a horse

and riding dead quick

40inch waist down to something much smaller, the 38s I bought a couple of months ago have gone all clown's trousers


----------



## Blue (14 Feb 2008)

Tynan said:


> sorry to hear that
> 
> since June I'm down from 17st4lb to 14st12lb and still losing weight despite eating like a horse
> 
> ...



Well done, keep it going - but don't forget to stop when you reach a healthy size/weight as too low a weight ain't good


----------



## Blue (14 Feb 2008)

Twenty Inch said:


> "
> Blue again demonstrates the narrowness of his understanding of the topic.



Yeah, I don't understand!! So, explain, how exactly does having rippling quads give you a 40" waist??


----------



## Twenty Inch (15 Feb 2008)

Blue said:


> Yeah, I don't understand!! So, explain, how exactly does having rippling quads give you a 40" waist??



?


----------



## Blue (15 Feb 2008)

Twenty Inch said:


> ?



Yeah, exactly!!


----------



## Tynan (15 Feb 2008)

I suspect I'm reaching some sort of equilibrium, I ate two proper dinners last night, a full portion of sphag bol with th ekids and a modest portion of lamb steaks with carrots and spinach and rice an hour later

and some cheese and crackers before bedtime


----------



## will (15 Feb 2008)

Get motivated, exercise, eat better, and (importantly) bet someone you HATE that you will lose 10 kilos. Easy


----------



## gambatte (16 Feb 2008)

will said:


> Get motivated, exercise, eat better, and (importantly) *bet someone you HATE that you will lose 10 kilos*. Easy



Like that bit. Or the most sarcastic, p1ss taking person you can find?

Could give me the motivation. The cyclings OK, but then the appetites harder to control!!


----------



## Blue (16 Feb 2008)

Go on 20", bet me you can shift 10kg, you know it will work


----------



## Twenty Inch (18 Feb 2008)

Blue said:


> Go on 20", bet me you can shift 10kg, you know it will work




Do you really think I take you, or this forum, seriously enough to hate you? You're flattering yourself.


----------



## Crackle (18 Feb 2008)

20" Have you tried knocking certain foods out of your diet? I know everyone's got advice on this and we are all different so what works for one doesn't work for the other.

I reached a similiar position to you, lost weight on a couple of diets but then put it back on. Finally I decided to spend some time figuring a few things out. 
Firstly I dropped certain foods out of my diet whilst sticking to a fairly routine eating and drinking pattern. The food that made the most difference for me was bread. If I ate bread I gained weight, full stop. 
It took a while but I have now eliminated bread from my diet altogether. Next I figured out how many calories I actually needed to eat on a sedentary day. I kept a food diary for this. Turns out I don't need more than about 1800Kcal. 
Then finally I put the whole lot together and began to lose weight, gradually. So over the last two years I have continued to lose weight, slowly but irresistibly, in periods, because you can't do it all the time. 

That's what worked for me, you won't be the same, everyone is different but you have to figure out a method that works. Once you're on the downward slope you're metabolism seems to change and it becomes quite difficult to put weight back on, provided you're eating correctly for _you._


----------



## Blue (18 Feb 2008)

Crackle said:


> The food that made the most difference for me was bread. [/I]



That's an interesting point.

A couple of years ago I gained a few lbs due to too much snacking between meals. At that time I was a regular purchaser of CW and they were running a series of articles about good/bad food for cycling. They suggested that peanut butter could help shift weight and Whole Earth PNB came out tops. The fats are mostly the 'good' type and the high fat & protein content is filling. Eating PNB on toast as my lunch killed off the mid afternoon cravings - thus shifting the lbs.


----------



## Twenty Inch (21 Feb 2008)

Woo-hoo!

14 and a half stone, (about 93kg) 38 inch waist this morning. Time for some new photos this evening.

Yay me!


----------



## Blue (21 Feb 2008)

Well done


----------



## Twenty Inch (21 Feb 2008)

Blue said:


> Well done



Thank you.


----------



## Twenty Inch (27 Feb 2008)

I took the belt in another notch yesterday. Way-hay!


----------



## ASC1951 (27 Feb 2008)

Twenty Inch said:


> I took the belt in another notch yesterday. Way-hay!


This weight you keep losing ....

...I've found it.


----------



## gambatte (27 Feb 2008)

Twenty Inch said:


> I took the belt in another notch yesterday. Way-hay!



Where do you get those stretchy belts from????


----------



## Blue (27 Feb 2008)

Twenty Inch said:


> I took the belt in another notch yesterday. Way-hay!



Once again, well done.

You see, it is easy!!


----------



## Twenty Inch (27 Feb 2008)

Blue said:


> Once again, well done.
> 
> You see, it is easy!!


----------



## the great healer (7 Mar 2008)

fantastic news 20"

The Great Healer
(who could do with loosing a few pounds as well]


----------



## Twenty Inch (8 Mar 2008)

Thanks TGH

Allowing for the inaccurate mechanical scales, I've dropped another kg - 91 today.

I found my old training diary recently - I was 87kg in 2000, the year of the half-Ironman tri on Arran. I wonder whether I can get there again?

This is all thanks to the GI diet, if you are interested.


----------



## Cathryn (15 Mar 2008)

I've just found this thread and have to say the GI diet is amazing. I lost a stone last year on it without really trying or suffering at all. It's also a very healthy diet and lets you eat cheese and drink wine (in moderation!)....it rocks!!


----------



## Milo (16 Mar 2008)

I weigh 9 stone putting on weight is my problem any tips?
ps i eat more than enough!


----------



## gambatte (17 Mar 2008)

miloat said:


> I weigh 9 stone putting on weight is my problem any tips?
> ps i eat more than enough!



TBH - don't worry about it. You could spend a lot of time and money now to remedy it. But it'll come naturally from about 20 on.

I was 8.5 stone and tried everthing. Now 40 and approaching 14st.

It creeps on, a couple of pounds a year.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

Never managed to get over 11.5 stone when I was younger (just before Uni) - then when I graduated and got a desk job it soon mounted up... of course it probably didn't help that I used to play badminton 5 times a week, and when I started work I stopped playing (almost). 

Now weigh about 13.5 and am 5ft 10.5in tall and fairly broad shouldered.

I could probably do with shifting some weight, but lack the real drive to try as I am pretty fit, play 5-a-side twice a week and cycle to work 3 days a week and am not overly bothered about my weight (until I *feel* out of shape).


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

Well done to those who have lost loads though (and who were aiming to!).


----------



## Twenty Inch (11 Apr 2008)

Ooh, my thread has come alive again. Sharky you sound like me. 13.5 was my triathlon weight. Watch out for when your life changes and you can't get all the exercise in - it'll creep on without you noticing until one day you see a strange fat bloke in your house....in the mirror.


----------



## Twenty Inch (3 Sep 2010)

Ahem. 36 inch now. Just saying. Carry on...


----------



## SteveL (3 Sep 2010)

Twenty Inch,

Tell us more, have you really been dieting since April? What about exercise?


----------



## Twenty Inch (4 Sep 2010)

SteveL said:


> Twenty Inch,
> 
> Tell us more, have you really been dieting since April? What about exercise?





Since April 2008, yes.

A little bit more exercise, specifically a martial arts class. 15-20 press-ups or sit-ups in the toilet every time I go for a wee in the office. A bit of yoga in the morning to wake me up, relax me, and remind me to respect my body. An apple instead of a kitkat after lunch. No chocolate in the house. A low-fat yoghurt before going to bed. Cycling hard up hills on the commute, instead of just pootling. Less cheese. More salad. Lunch is a small amount of complex carb, a similar amount of low-fat protein eg cottage cheese on a baked potato, and a lot of salad.

A long, slow process of making lots of small, right decisions about what I put in my gob.


----------

